# Soling Wanted



## electromechanical (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a Soling sailboat with trailer within about 300 miles of Milwaukee Wisconsin. If anybody knows of any in that area please let me know. A boat in need of repair or updating would be acceptable as well.


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

Contact Gene Cramer at Cramer Marine, he may be aware of one.


----------



## foolishpleasure (Jan 9, 2010)

*soling for sale*

I have a soling that is complete with trailer. If you are interested please respond and I can send you more information. I'm located just south of Chicago.


----------



## foolishpleasure (Jan 9, 2010)

*soling for sale with trailer.*



electromechanical said:


> I'm looking to buy a Soling sailboat with trailer within about 300 miles of Milwaukee Wisconsin. If anybody knows of any in that area please let me know. A boat in need of repair or updating would be acceptable as well.


Please respond if you are still looking. THANKS


----------

